# Weeping Willow



## dragnikla (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm in the process of setting up my indoor enclosure for a baby sulcata, but thinking ahead to the placement of the large outdoor enclosure I was wondering is it safe for tortoises to eat the leaves of weeping willow trees. I didn't see it mentioned anywhere as a poisonous food to torts, but I just am not sure. 
I have giant pine trees with ivy on them that wont be moved any time soon, so the enclosure wont be over there, and for the sake of the house and deck foundation, I wouldn't put it near the house. The yard is large, not sure how large I never measured it, but I don't want to set the enclosure up in the middle, it seems like a waste of the rest of the yard to break it up like that. So anyway I have a great spot planned out, and the willow tree would provide the shade when necessary, but like I said I don't know if its poisonous. Also the willow tree is a baby right now too about 5-6 feet tall, it would be nice if they could grow up together without one killing the other.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 27, 2010)

If I am not mistaken. Willow is safe.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to have a couple weeping willow trees next to my pond (but the leaves kept dropping in the water and eventually made the pond too shallow, so I cut them down), and the branches draped over into the Aldabran's enclosure. I often saw the Aldabran tortoises standing on tippy toe trying to bite at the branches as the wind moved them back and forth over the pen. The tortoises ate willow with no problems at all.


----------



## dragnikla (Apr 27, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I used to have a couple weeping willow trees next to my pond (but the leaves kept dropping in the water and eventually made the pond too shallow, so I cut them down), and the branches draped over into the Aldabran's enclosure. I often saw the Aldabran tortoises standing on tippy toe trying to bite at the branches as the wind moved them back and forth over the pen. The tortoises ate willow with no problems at all.





t_mclellan said:


> Posted by t_mclellan - Today 05:40 AM
> If I am not mistaken. Willow is safe.



Ok great Thanks so much, just planning for the future. Its good to know they are safe.


----------



## terryo (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a big willow and use all the leaves in the fall for hibernating by boxies and I also put some in my Redfoots hide in the summer.


----------



## dragnikla (Apr 27, 2010)

terryo said:


> I have a big willow and use all the leaves in the fall for hibernating by boxies and I also put some in my Redfoots hide in the summer.



sounds cozy, I bet they love it. I hope our little sulcata will like them too, and not turn out to be a Bob who would probably try to uproot the tree so he could eat the leaves at his leisure. Haha.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 27, 2010)

The Alpaca farm I worked on was called "Big Willows" after the two GIGANTIC ancient willows in the front pasture. Both trees branches drooped down to precisely 6 feet from the ground - that was the height that the Alpacas could reach to eat the leaves and young twigs, lol. A gardener could not have produced a more perfect and manicured effect than those Alpacas did, trimming the branches off straight  It was really neat when the wind blew, it was like an upside down sea of leaves suspended over your head.


----------



## dragnikla (Apr 27, 2010)

kyryah said:


> The Alpaca farm I worked on was called "Big Willows" after the two GIGANTIC ancient willows in the front pasture. Both trees branches drooped down to precisely 6 feet from the ground - that was the height that the Alpacas could reach to eat the leaves and young twigs, lol. A gardener could not have produced a more perfect and manicured effect than those Alpacas did, trimming the branches off straight  It was really neat when the wind blew, it was like an upside down sea of leaves suspended over your head.



That sounds whimsical, it would be nice if ours could get like that some day.


----------

